
ASK: Experience with Indian Recruiters? - recruitemp
I have 20 years experience in Silicon Valley, IT, Tech.<p>I have been on the job hunt, and over the last 6 months, I have had so many poor interactions with Indian recruiters that I refuse to work with them at all going forward.<p>Their understanding of what I do is poor, their communication, integrity, follow-up, entire demeanor is poor.<p>My interactions with them has been so bad, that I would never hire a potential employee in the future from any Indian recruiters going forward, as I am convinced they never have the best interest of anyone but themselves.<p>I feel itsa cultural thing - but I just can&#x27;t believe that companies would be working with recruiters who have such crappy performance.<p>And this has been for jobs literally across the nation. I have been sought for positions from CA, TX, MA, NY... but all from Indian recruiters who aren&#x27;t even qualified to ask basic questions about what I do.
======
qualsiasi
I have only one experience to share. Interviewers (2) asked me to choose my
favorite time to be phone-interviewed in a window of 4 hours, 9-13, more like
9-12.30 because by 13 call had to be completed.

I took 1 hour off from work to attend, then the "conf room" wasn't working
(conferencing pin code was wrong). This made them re-schedule the call. Then
they asked me to re-schedule again. Then again.

Finally we arranged for a given time and day, with a working conf room. When I
called-in they were interviewing another developer on the same conference
room. And it wasn't the previous interview... they actually scheduled two
interviews at same time because they messed up with time zones.

They canceled or rescheduled interviews giving note no more than 30 minutes
before the agreed time. So in all this I lost 4 hours of work. At the end I
gave up and withdraw my application, not worth it.

------
Rjevski
Similar story here in London; I have experience with 2 Indian recruiters and
seems like I will not bother anymore.

They seem to only recruit for bullshit outsourcing companies - in my case they
tried to advertise Infosys and Tata Consultancy Group. This meant none of them
could tell me what the _actual_ client was and what my day to day would be
like.

Also the last one tried to get me to sign not one but _two_ GDPR consent
forms, the second by literally opening a PDF, filling-in a page manually (it
wasn't a form so I guess I should've printed it out, filled it by hand and
scanned it?).

Overall no thanks.

------
creditscore
Any reason you looking for 6 months and not being able to land a job/going
ahead with a place you got placed ?

